# Unusual want



## Dangermouse (8 Nov 2012)

I am just about to upgrade to an Ultegra 6700 chainset 53/39 and the chain on my bike is only a few hundred miles old so dont see the need to replace, so has anyone just bought a *KMC X10 *chain in silver and has taken a couple of links out, if you dont need them would you sell me them


----------



## slowmotion (8 Nov 2012)

I'm pretty sure I have a few X10 links to spare but I changed the chain at work in July so it isn't hereabouts. I'll let you know tomorrow. FOC.


----------



## Dangermouse (8 Nov 2012)

slowmotion said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a few X10 links to spare but I changed the chain at work in July so it isn't hereabouts. I'll let you know tomorrow. FOC.


 
You are a diamond


----------



## slowmotion (8 Nov 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> You are a diamond


 I wish I was. A 72 kg one. I would gnaw off my right arm and send it for re-cutting to Hatton Garden.


----------



## Dangermouse (8 Nov 2012)

slowmotion said:


> I wish I was. A 72 kg one. I would gnaw off my right arm and send it for re-cutting to Hatton Garden.


 
I would do the same...........to your left one too


----------



## slowmotion (8 Nov 2012)

I forgot.....................mice do gnaw....................Holy Sh!t

I'll send a PM tomorrow


----------



## slowmotion (9 Nov 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> I am just about to upgrade to an Ultegra 6700 chainset 53/39 and the chain on my bike is only a few hundred miles old so dont see the need to replace, so has anyone just bought a *KMC X10 *chain in silver and has taken a couple of links out, if you dont need them would you sell me them


 OK Dangermouse, here's a photo of what I have. I bought it on Ebay and it was advertised as KMC X10. One of the markings looks like XXSP. Does anybody know if it actually is an X10? There seem to be a number of versions. Thanks.


----------



## Dangermouse (9 Nov 2012)

WOW I thought I would be buying a new chain but you my friend have come up trumps, those links are identical

I will pay for them mate...and postage


----------



## slowmotion (9 Nov 2012)

No need for money. Stick something in a charity box of your choice if you want (not a cat charity, please). I've sent you a PM asking for your address.


----------



## Dangermouse (9 Nov 2012)

We always support Macmillan or H4H make your choice and I will get the missus to add a bit more to the monthly donation we make, once again thanks a million mate.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Nov 2012)

Your choice. I'm glad it found a new home and I hope it works OK.


----------



## Dangermouse (10 Nov 2012)

The links have landed Martin and they are exactly what I needed, I notice the postage was a tad steep too so I will also donate that too and seeing as its remembrance day tomorrow I think that will be our worthy cause mate........once again, many thanks for the links you have saved me a few bob.


Pete


----------



## slowmotion (11 Nov 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## CopperCyclist (12 Nov 2012)

slowmotion said:


> ... (not a cat charity, please).



Made me lol


----------



## slowmotion (12 Nov 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Made me lol


We have a terrier. I have to show solidarity.
Hate 'em


----------

